# You get what you pay for.....at what cost?????



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Word on the street is that HUD was out inspecting properties for PK and A2Z. Both firms were blasted by HUD on the conditions (you get what you pay for). Also Sentinel will not be starting in my area (CA) in Feb due to the ****ty performance in the active areas. HUD operations were not involved with the awards and they are pissed at HUD contracting for awarding as such low prices. Changes coming sooner than you think hang in there.
I received the above email this morning, an update from a fellow PP service provider. We have all heard the phrase, as we all use it with disgust when we talk about the low-balling going on in the industry, “you get what you pay for”. 
Now I’m not sure how you want to have your company represented but this is not how Aladay LLC wants to be known. We refuse to provide that type of service. We have worked extremely hard to develop our reputation of providing the highest quality service available. I have said this before and I state it here again…WE can make a change in this industry, we just need to stand together. 
As I stated in our video presentation yesterday about PK management in regards to how things unfolded with our company. I know the same was done with everyone. I have to ask this. If someone is going to say something to get you make an agreement, manipulate you to agree, and then renege on that agreement, why would you want to conduct business with them? Would you accept this behavior from you neighbor? Your colleague at work? One of your friends? So why would you accept it in business?? That’s what puzzles me is the fact that everyone is rolling over and ACCEPTING this type of behavior in this industry. 
Are we not independent contractors? At this point I don’t believe we are. I believe we are employees. We are told how much we will be paid, what time we can and can not go do our jobs, how long we have to do the job, what equipment to use, given instructions on how to do our jobs, provided training when a company feels it is necessary. We are expected to provide personal information, background checks, auto insurance information, credit and banking information….I’m sorry folks but that is what qualifies us as employees…
That said….I have always given my employers twice what they have paid for. I have my father to thank for that. While I have made some poor decisions in life and not always listened and taken my father’s advise right away…I do thank him for instilling in me the one thing I feel is sadly missing in this industry…integrity…I for one am not willing to sacrifice my personal integrity nor dignity to perform on the level…you get what you pay for…
Unfortunately that is what our industry has become. Everyone angry because we are not being paid properly and in turn provide service that is commensurate with what is being paid. I recently cautioned a local company about this. They called yesterday asking for advise on how to bow out gracefully. Sadly it is too late for that as they have completed service with the attitude…you get what you pay for…and now they are being forced to return to properties and are being back-charged for poor work. What is tough about this…he is a friend of mine, he could not hold his head up while talking with me as he was ashamed of what had transpired and the damage he caused his company.
We make decisions every day. Some important, some are very simple. However, when a company makes the decision to conduct business with the attitude…you get what you pay for…they make a poor business decision. The unfortunate part is that the decision affects every other company in the PP industry. We all suffer as the persona of the industry is bad. Oh I know Safeguard and Corelogic are always publishing articles on how they are doing all these wonderful innovative things in the industry and we all roll our eyes with disgust as we realize these articles are to appease the board members and stockholders, the very people that have created the…you get what you pay for…mentality running rampant in our industry. 
Speaking from personal experiences, it takes a very long time to correct a poor decision you make in life. Poor business decisions will affect you in many ways and the biggest being financially. It takes an extremely long time to recuperate from a poor business decision. Especially when the decision causes you to have to repair your company’s reputation. 
While I understand we all have families to feed. Bills to pay, employees to think about, don’t fall into the trap. Don’t be one of those…you get what you pay for …companies. Tell these companies that have taken advantage of the economy…they economic mess they created…the economic mess that our taxes provided “bail out” monies for…tell them no you have more self respect and dignity than what they are asking from you. Tell them you are not willing to sacrifice you integrity because they wish to pay you far less than minimum wage…
In short…Just say no

some fodder to start your weekend...
Have a good day and let's be safe out there....:thumbup:


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

was only a matter of time until they realized SFS and PK Management couldn't back up the big talk they put on for months! THANK YOU for the update!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

TRIWORK said:


> was only a matter of time until they realized SFS and PK Management couldn't back up the big talk they put on for months! THANK YOU for the update!


I drew the line and will not work for SFS until their prices get inline with what I need to run my business profitably with integrity. I strive to never be the "get what you pay for company"......


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I drew the line and will not work for SFS until their prices get inline with what I need to run my business profitably with integrity. I strive to never be the "get what you pay for company"......


Last week I did a post-sale property, that had several gas lines needing capped, 3 handrails installed, none of which I could get approval on to complete. I am unsure how the next person is going to be able to afford to come in for Sentinel, cap several gas lines, and install 36' of handrail, as well as complete HPIR for the $115 they offered.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Last week I did a post-sale property, that had several gas lines needing capped, 3 handrails installed, none of which I could get approval on to complete. I am unsure how the next person is going to be able to afford to come in for Sentinel, cap several gas lines, and install 36' of handrail, as well as complete HPIR for the $115 they offered.


Like I told you via PM, in my area, I never capped any gas lines or installed hand rails preconveyance. No way I'm going to sign up for a flat rate rate HPIR and include all that stuff. I may not be the sharpest tool in the drawer, but I didn't just fall off the turnip truck either......


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Definitely interesting story..*

Now would be your chance if you have been screwed over, and hopefully some regulations can come of this! 

http://foreclosurepedia.org/hud-office-of-the-inspector-general-to-investigate-claims/


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Brad, it will get done because there are still plenty of dull knives pulling up in their turnip trucks to do the work. The are "one and dunners". The companies know that, and many count on it.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got my price list from SFS...A woman called me today giving the pitch. AAh, not going to happen with those prices in my world, Though some of the reacurring are competitive with the undoable #'s safeguard has.
I can't see how anyone can start their truck for $25.00 a yard here in central MN. 
Maybe in a heavy urban area and a "get what you pay for" work ethic a guy could do this if he has no employees.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

garylaps said:


> Just got my price list from SFS...A woman called me today giving the pitch. AAh, not going to happen with those prices in my world, Though some of the reacurring are competitive with the undoable #'s safeguard has.
> I can't see how anyone can start their truck for $25.00 a yard here in central MN.
> Maybe in a heavy urban area and a "get what you pay for" work ethic a guy could do this if he has no employees.


Could have saved you the trouble. I'm guessing the Minnesota, Iowa and Wisconsin pricelists are all the same........terrible


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

garylaps said:


> Just got my price list from SFS...A woman called me today giving the pitch. AAh, not going to happen with those prices in my world, Though some of the reacurring are competitive with the undoable #'s safeguard has.
> I can't see how anyone can start their truck for $25.00 a yard here in central MN.
> Maybe in a heavy urban area and a "get what you pay for" work ethic a guy could do this if he has no employees.


I got the same call today--I laughed...the line got real quiet........I said please remove me from your contact list...Goodbye.


----------

